# 7 bunnis, now 3 weeks old.



## Zemlianika (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi! I'm back, but for a totally different reason when I first signed up. You may remember me when I asked for help when my rabbit was sick and had something stuck in his ear. He died. And I was and still am extremely upset. His friend Charcoal... Is alive and well, in fact very well. Anyway, when I got Charcoal, the person at the store told me he was a male. Roger was DEFINITELY a male! It's extremely hard sexing rabbits! Really! I have now 7 babies. And they all need homes! I understand that I shouldn't have done this. But I was told they were both males as I bought them at different times. I was going to adopt them, and I should have, because you can usually fix them for cheap and it's the right thing to do. But I'm in a little bit of a trouble. They are all healthy fat lion head bunnies. All very beautiful Well, one looks a lot like his father, who was obviously not a very healthy but he's fast and has a great appetite. I don't know which ones are male and which are female! And they all need permanent homes. I don't want to take them to pet stores or sell them to random people as they use them for snake food if not worse >.<







They were completely unexpected, since Roger passed away, a month passed by and she had them in her cage. OMG, I did not know she was pregnant at all! It was a surprise to me. Fortunately I had put a towel in the cage the night before, God knows why! I usually give her hay. In the morning there were eight babies. I was so not ready for them as I was already late taking my son to school but I took my time examining them. Only one bunny was pink (white) as every other baby is black. And the white bunny's head was stuck in the bottom of the cage. I took my time carefully pulled him out. He/she is very healthy and very active little fur ball of energy! I temporarily called him Lucky. Yes, very popular name! 
Unfortunately one infant passed away that night. 
He crawled out of the little next and cought a 'cold'. I worked nights so I was unable to watch them. I came home for lunch at 2:00AM to check on them. His body temperature was very cold, and I sat with him for 45 minutes warming him up anyway possible. He was pretty active but I had to go back to ork and in the morning I found him unresponsive. 
I feel very guilty for this whole situation. 

ray:

The above picture shows the mama.
Below are the babies. They are much bigger and fatter now.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/G_3wM9E-3TY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2010)

They are so adorable! Please don't consider separating them from mom until they are at least 8 weeks old. I am sending you a PM with the contact info for someone who may be able to help you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2010)

They are darling. Wish we were closer.


----------



## Zemlianika (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you  I'm not separating them, I don't want to at all! I am a mother myself I wouldn't do such thing! Plus I love having them around


----------



## Tweetiepy (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG so cute! - 0:43 - 0:48 looks like a synchronized dance for the bunnies on the left hand side


----------



## 838383 (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you ever travel to Central PA? x:


----------



## Zemlianika (Sep 11, 2010)

*838383 wrote: *


> Do you ever travel to Central PA? x:



No not really! Why?

A0D7F206-49B2-CD9F-423C-F170825AEAB21.03.01


----------



## Zemlianika (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry, I started having some weird numbers on the bottom of my posts that get added automatically!


----------



## Jaded (Sep 12, 2010)

*Zemlianika wrote: *


> Sorry, I started having some weird numbers on the bottom of my posts that get added automatically!


I can remove those numbers for you, just PM me.


----------



## Zemlianika (Sep 13, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> *Zemlianika wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I started having some weird numbers on the bottom of my posts that get added automatically!
> ...


They don't really bother me but they could confuse readers. :confused2:
A0D7F206-49B2-CD9F-423C-F170825AEAB21.03.01


----------

